# Bagging!



## FullRiot (Aug 31, 2006)

Starting up a t-shirt business like everyone else in the world 

I will be shipping out using the Tyvek envelopes from USPS

are those waterproof? do you think an extra sealable plastic bag on the inside would be a good idea? if so, can someone point me in the direction of the exact kind? someone pointed to some 8 1/2 x 11 bags but those seem too small unless im folding the wrong way... the tyvek envelope is something like 11 x 15.

also, if using the envelopes, do you use cardboard backing? or just let the design sit in there and possibly get crumpled up.

im getting everything down, packing for shipping is what im working on now  thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

we use clear plastic bags with almost everything (inside ups bags).

we have 2 types, a nice clear bag, and the ones like they use in the grocery stores that come in roll, these are cost effective, 1 roll has like a gazzilion bags for under $ 10 or better. Have not purchaded them in a long time... lots of bags in those rolls.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Try Uline. 
We use #S-6649, says youth but I can get an adult 3XL into it.
http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_5550.asp?desc=Flap+Lock+Poly+Bags

Mark


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

FullRiot said:


> im getting everything down, packing for shipping is what im working on now  thanks


a plastic heat seal machine is good to have too.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I too am looking into packing and shipping at the moment. What are the rest of you using? I am looking to use the materials at no charge from the postal service but I don't have a plastic bag to put the shirt in yet. I am requesting any links from anyone out there.
Silverbolt


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd like to have my own product designs for packaging. Not sure of the additional cost yet though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use the tyvek bags from USPS and they are weather "resistant", but I'm not sure if they are "water proof". Havne't had any issues with them though in this regard.

I also use plastic bags to seal the shirts in.

You can get some from uline.com in many different sizes.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Like Rodney, I also use plastic bags to seal the shirts inside regardless of what shipping material I use outside.


----------

